# Telefonsex Abzocke



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag

Gestern abend haben sich meine Freunde und ich einen Spaß erlaubt und mal eine der Telefonnummern aus der Werbung gewählt...es wurde mit 3 cent/minute geworben und die nummer war glaube ich 0800 6080680 oder so ähnlich...
hab also mit meinem Handy angerufen und dann auch schon nach kurzer Zeit (nciht mehr als 1 Minute) aufgelegt, weil die Frau da was von Monatsvertrag gelabert hat

Heute vormittag ruft mich dann eine Frau von einem Handy aus (wirkt ja schonmal wenig seriös) an und wollte meine Adresse, um mir die Rechnung zuzuschicken
ich gab ihr die natürlich nicht und sie meinte, dass sie die ansonsten über das Einwohnermeldeamt herausbekommen würden und dass das dann nur teurer für mich sein würde.
ich witterte schon Betrug und legt einfach mit einem freundlichen "schönen tag noch" auf...

Also muss ich da was befürchten? Können die meine Adresse über das Handy rausbekommen? Und können die überhaupt Geld verlangen, obwohl ich ja am Handy zu nichts zugestimmt habe?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

PS: Ich bin bereits 19 Jahre alt, also nicht mehr minderjährig


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wo war die Werbung? Wenn Du da 1 Minute angerufen hast, hätte schon irgendwie eine Art der Preisangabe kommen sollen ("sie können 30 Tage maximal 60 Minuten hier anrufen" oder so)

Dass da ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde, mag eine Vision Düsseldorfer Briten sein - aber in Deutschland gelten dann Gesetze doch noch etwas mehr als die Visionen des Herrn D*.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ich bin glaub ich auf die gleiche masche reingefallen. Wie siehts denn nun aus bekommen die meine adresse vom Einwohnermeldeamt wenn se nur die handynummer haben ?? und was tun wenn doch ein brief kommt?? einfach nicht antworten ?? 

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nun aus bekommen die meine adresse vom Einwohnermeldeamt wenn se nur die handynummer haben ??


Falsche Frage...
Hast Du deren Dienst genutzt? Diese Dienste sind oft vergleichsweise günstig (verglichen mit anderen Telefonsexangeboten), wenn Du diese Dienste lange genug nützt (wenn sich jemand, wie ich, bewusst eine 10-Euro-Telefonkarte für Auslandstelefonate kauft und dann nur 1x damit telefoniert, rechnet sich das nicht - aber: selbst schuld). Dann solltest Du dafür auch bezahlen, weil es eine _moralische Verpflichtung _dazu gibt.

_Ob aber überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist_, das ist unabhängig davon fraglich. Da spielt auch keine Rolle, ob die Deine Adresse kriegen würden oder nicht. Ob man mit einer Handynummer die Adresse bekommt ohne Info des Providers ist einzelfallabhängig. Meine Adresse kriegst Du zB nicht über meine Handynummer - die des Geschäftsführers RD der VC aus K beispielsweise schon. 
Der Provider wird deine Adresse auch nicht einfach so rausgeben.
Aber: Das spielt alles keine Rolle, da es überhaupt nichts mit der Frage zu tun hat, ob die Firma *gegen irgendjemanden* einen Anspruch hat.
Dazu steht hier im Forum aber schon genug - der Rest ist eine Sache Deiner Entscheidung, die du durch Nachfrage bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder beim Rechtsanwalt noch auf eine noch breitere Informationsgrundlage stellen könntest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hab also mit meinem Handy angerufen und dann auch schon nach kurzer Zeit (nciht mehr als 1 Minute) aufgelegt, weil die Frau da was von Monatsvertrag gelabert hat


also ich persönlich würde das so interpretieren: Du hast von Monatsabo gehört und das wolltest Du nicht. Diesen Willen hast Du durch Auflegen geäußert.
Jetzt stell Dir mal vor, das würde vor Gericht gehen: Dann müssten die belegen, dass Dein Auflegen eine Willensäußerung war, dieses Monatsabo abzuschließen, ohne es überhaupt zu nutzen.
Dass ein Richter dies so interpretieren würde, ist durchaus möglich. Wie _wahrscheinlich_ es ist, musst Du selbst abschätzen 
Davon abgesehen gelten die Standards, wie immer.
Ein Anruf bei 0800 ist kostenlos. Basta. Was darüber hinaus mit dem Anruf ausgemacht wird, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Warum glauben eigentlich Männer,oder ich will nicht verallgemeinern,jedenfalls eine ganze Menge,daß es Telefonsex umsonst gibt.
Da faßt man sich doch an den Kopf,es gibt so ein schönes Sprichwort:
Wenn es in der Hose hart wird,wird es in der Birne weich!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum glauben eigentlich Männer,oder ich will nicht verallgemeinern,jedenfalls eine ganze Menge, daß es Telefonsex umsonst gibt.


Ich verstehe das auch nicht! Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Verpflichtung des Anbieters, seinen Preis deutlich zu nennen. Dummheit, Geiz-ist-geil-Mentalität oder "vorübergehende Blutarmut im zerebralen Bereich aufgrund von Blutansammlung in unteren Körperbereichen" befreit diese Anbieter halt nicht von ihren gesetzlich geregelten Pflichten


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Um welche Nummer geht es? Wo beworben? Wie beworben? Wer ist der Anbieter?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Ich möchte keineswegs die Anbieter in Schutz nehmen,nur ist es ja Fakt,daß es immer eine kostenlose Preisansage vor jedem 0900 Dienst gibt und der Kunde ohne Kosten auflegen kann.
Ich weiß aber auch,daß viele Kunden-20-30 %-Telefonsexgespräche führen mit Preisansage und anschließend nicht bezahlen,nicht wollen oder nicht können.
Und sich auch noch im Recht fühlen!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Naja nur das die von mir gewählte nummer keine 0900 nummer war und auch keine preisangabe kam. Wozu auch ? es wurde mit 3 cent pro minute geworben wozu brauch ich da noch ne preisangabe. 3 cent die minute sind 3 cent die minute hab ich gedacht. das der mich dann 2 tage später anruft und meint ich kann jetz den nächsten monat dahin telefonieren und muß aber 60€ bezahlen und er möchte meine adresse wegen rechnung schicken, davon hab ich nirgends was gelesen 

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Naja nur das die von mir gewählte nummer keine 0900 nummer war und auch keine preisangabe kam. Wozu auch ? es wurde mit 3 cent pro minute geworben wozu brauch ich da noch ne preisangabe. 3 cent die minute sind 3 cent die minute


und 3 cent die Minute sind 54 Euro, wenn Du nur deshalb nur 3 cent die Minute zahlst, weil Du gleich 1800 Minuten kaufst. 
Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie Dir diese doch entscheidende Mitteilung gemacht wird. Wenn es in Form einer Denksportaufgabe geschieht, ist es ungesetzlich.
Da Du uns offenbar die Nummer nicht geben kannst/willst, kann man es auch nicht beurteilen. Das musst Du dann eben selbst tun. Auch die Verbraucherzentralen sprechen bei ihren Empfehlungen oft davon, dass die konkrete empfehlenswerte Vorgehensweise einzelfallabhängig ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber auch,daß viele Kunden-20-30 %-Telefonsexgespräche führen mit Preisansage und anschließend nicht bezahlen,nicht wollen oder nicht können.


Wenn 20-30% der Kunden das durch die ungesetzliche Preisangabe des Anbieters bewusst in Kauf genommene Zahlungsausfalls_risiko_ bei nicht-Mehrwertnummern zu einem faktischen Zahlungsausfall werden lassen, ist dies das Problem des Anbieters, wenn man es rein juristisch bzw. betriebswirtschaftlich und ohne moralischen Aspekt betrachtet.
Wenn die Rate von 20-30% für ein seriös betriebenes 0900er-Modell gelten würde, dürfte das Modell nicht wirtschaftlich sein. Also glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Noch was: 0800 ist kostenlos. Dass Du aber - wie beworben - 3ct/Min zahlen solltest, war Dir klar. Da frage ich mich, wie Deiner Ansicht nach der Anbieter an seine 3ct/Min hätte kommen sollen. Hattest Du denn vor, denen Briefmarken zu schicken?
Ich habe eben grob meine Unterlagen durchgesehen und fand nirgends ein mit 3ct beworbenes Angebot über 0800. Ich fand nur eine Reihe von 0800er-Nummern "für Frauen gratis".


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wenn die Rate von 20-30% für ein seriös betriebenes 0900er-Modell gelten würde, dürfte das Modell nicht wirtschaftlich sein. Also glaube ich das nicht.[/QUOTE]

Das ist der auch der Grund,warum ich damit auch aufgehört habe,ich spreche also aus eigener Erfahrung und durch den Datenschutz bedingt,weiß ja nur Cns24 - in diesem Fall -mit wem ich telefoniert habe.Für mich sind ja die letzten 3 Ziffern nicht ersichtlich.
Allerdings bieten die Dienstleister auch 0900 Nummern mit garantierter Auszahlung an,da ist das Ausfallrisiko mit einkalkuliert,jedoch die Konditionen sind noch viel schlechter als der Verlust von 20-30%.
Du siehst also ,daß nicht nur von einer Seite abgezockt wird und im Prinzip verdienen nur noch die großen Firmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> im Prinzip verdienen nur noch die großen Firmen.


das war immer der Sinn der Sache. Daher ist ja auch manches so strukturiert, dass die sogar noch von Betrug profitieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Eine 0800 nummer wars auch nicht. Klar geb ich euch die nummer habse übers internet und ich dachte das wird ganz normal über die telefonrechnung abgezogen ich telefonier 2 minuten und hab dann halt 6 cent weniger auf meiner pre paid karte dachte ich. Hier die seite Telefonsex vom Handy für nur 3 Cent pro Minute!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> das war immer der Sinn der Sache. Daher ist ja auch manches so strukturiert, dass die sogar noch von Betrug profitieren.



Du hast ja sooooooooo...recht und langsam wirst Du mir richtig sympathisch.
CNS vergütet bei garantierter Auszahlung 1,11Euro bei einem Minutenpreis von 2,00Euro.Sonst werden 1,50 Euro vergütet bei einem Minutenpreis von 1,99Euro.
Die Firma beauftagt zwar eine Inkassofirma,ich glaube mit 25% Verlust,nur in den seltesten Fällen ist dabei etwas herausgekommen und man kann ja aus Datenschutzgründen das auch nicht kontrollieren!!!!!
SONST HÄTTE ICH SCHON MAL DIE WERTE GATTIN ANGERUFEN !


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine 0800 nummer wars auch nicht.


Aaaarg. Das kommt davon, wenn Unregistrierte sich nicht unterscheiden lassen...
Das ist also doch der Krefelder und seine österreichischen Partner.
Oben in der Grafik steht 3ct, dahinter so ein Farbklecks. Das soll ein Sternchen sein. Weiter unten (scrollen!) steht dann der Preis:

* 3cent/min.-60min/tag-30tage-e56,-

Der Inhaber der Seite stand erst vor kurzer Zeit im Spiegel:
M*M*


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Telefonsex vom Handy für nur 3 Cent pro Minute!

Ja;da hast Du das berühmte Kreuzchen übersehen!
Dumm gelaufen!Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Dir,aber die bieten ja ein Partnerprogramm an,da kannst Du denn ja darauf hoffen,daß die anderen auch nicht lesen können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ja;da hast Du das berühmte Kreuzchen übersehen! Dumm gelaufen!Ich habe kein Mitleid mit Dir


Mitleid ist gar nicht nötig - da nur eine Zahlungspflicht entsteht, wenn der Preis ausreichend deutlich mitgeteilt wird. Da dürfte dann eher das entscheiden, was am Telefon gesagt wird - das wiederum ist ausreichend dokumentiert. Da habe ich eher Mitleid (respektive eben kein Mitleid) mit dem Krefelder und seinen feinen Freunden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ost249129.html?highlight=s%FC%DFer#post249129


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also: Wer da anruft und eine Rechnung erhält, hat definitiv mehr als 40 Sekunden diese Ansage gehört. Das kann ich bestätigen. Es ist ein bisschen knapp, aber die Ansage dauert bis dahin etwa 35 Sekunden. Der GF hat dem Forum ggü. erklärt, dass es auch nach den 40 Sekunden noch kulante Lösungen gibt, wenn man höflich mit ihm kommuniziert, was sowieso im Leben so gemacht werden sollte.
> Wer da also anruft, weiß zum Zeitpunkt X>40sek sehr genau, um welchen Dienst es sich handelt. Erwachsene Menschen müssten sich dann Gedanken machen, was das kosten soll.
> [ir]Ob ein Richter im Zweifelsfall sagen würde "ihnen musste klar sein, dass das 56 Euro im Monat kostet, weil es 3ct/60min/30Tage sind, also 54 Euro plus 2 Euro Weißer-Flitzer-Tank-Zuschlag für den Herrn D*, der sich immer so nett um die Düsseldorfer Polizei kümmert" - hmm, das käme auf einen Versuch an... (Stichwort: negative Feststellungsklage)[/ir]
> Ich wette ein 1:44-Modell des weißen Flitzers dagegen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

[ir]wenn ich mich in die Rolle des Anbieters versetzen würde und die Chuzpe hätte, einen Nutzer, der dort 2 Minuten angerufen hat, vor Gericht zu zerren, müsste ich mich hinstellen und sagen
1. Da war eine Preisangabe
2. Es wurde im Telefonat darauf hingewiesen, dass es ein Abo ist
3. Der Anrufer musste wissen, dass das was kostet

Dann müsste ich mir Gedanken machen, wie ich damit umgehen würde, wenn der Nutzer sagt:
1. Dieses Sternchen habe ich nicht registriert
2. Ich habe in dem Telefonat nicht gehört, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt
3. Wie das abgerechnet werden soll, war mir nicht klar und wurde mir auch während des Telefonats von 2 Min nicht klar

So, dann stelle ich mir einen Richter vor, der mir als Anbieter Recht gibt.

Ich versuche, mir das vorzustellen.
Ich versuche es wirklich ernsthaft.
Ich versuche es weiter.
Ich versuche es immer noch.

Mist, es geht einfach wirklich nicht, mir einen solchen Richter vorzustellen.
Tut mir leid, ich bin einfach zu phantasielos.[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Eine Richterin würde verstehen,daß auf der ganzen Welt es keine Frau geben würde ,die für 3Cent stöhnen oder noch Schlimmeres machen würde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Richterin würde verstehen,daß auf der ganzen Welt es keine Frau geben würde ,die für 3Cent stöhnen oder noch Schlimmeres machen würde.


Noch schlimmeres? Beispielsweise ihren guten Ruf aufs Spiel zu setzen für einen kleinen Scheck?
Bitte beachte: Diese Frauen *tun* es ja für 3ct/Min, wenn man 1800 Minuten dort anruft. Also fällt das Argument weg. Hoffentlich werden von der Firma in La Valetta wenigstens ordentlich Steuern und Sozialabgaben gezahlt.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> aber die bieten ja ein Partnerprogramm an,da kannst Du denn ja darauf hoffen,daß die anderen auch nicht lesen können.


Ich hoffe aber, Du kannst die AGB lesen... [ich meine jetzt die AGB für Leute, die Geld damit verdienen wollen, Leuten ein Abo aufzuhalsen, die mit irreführender Werbung geködert werden] Die Firma sitzt in La Valetta. Gerichtsstand ist Malta.
Wenn's da Auszahlungsprobleme gibt: Have fun!

[Rest wegen off topic editiert]


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo, ich bin gestern abend auch leidr auf eine 0800 6666311 reingefallen..im fernsehen wurde mit kostenlosem anruf geworben  jedoch hörte ich am telefon schnell etwas von 30 tage abo...heute morgen rief dann jemand an und fragte nach der adresse. mein mitbewohner gab jedoch keine adresse raus...was habe ich noch zu befürchten und wie könnte ich mich vorzeitig aus diesem vertrag lösen?? vielen dank


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> im fernsehen wurde mit kostenlosem anruf geworben  jedoch hörte ich am telefon schnell etwas von 30 tage abo...


wo lief denn die Werbung? Die Nummer ist mir noch unbekannt. Man könnte sich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - Problem dabei ist, dass die BnetzA offenbar die Daten der Beschwerdeführer an die Firmen weiter gibt... Also sollte man gut überlegen, welche Daten man angibt.
(Mutige Leute würden die Beschwerde beispielsweise den Mitbewohner machen lassen - wenn der dann eine Rechnung bekommen würde, wäre das sicherlich sehr interessant  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

08006666311 - 01805481999 

Anmerkungen: Ein Testanruf unter der Nummer ergab ein anderes Szenario. Man konnte beispielsweise mit Drücken der Taste "1" direkt starten. Bis dahin war kein Preis angegeben worden.
Frage: Hast Du auch die 1 gedrückt und was passierte dann?



> Hallo, mein Süßer, schön, dass Du bei uns anrufst. Hier wartet der geilste und unzensierte Sexspaß auf Dich. Wenn Du direkt durchstarten willst, drück die 1 an deinem Telefon, damit wir Dich zu unserem tabulosen Service durchstellen können. Weitere Hinweise zum Service und zu unseren AGB erhältst du, wenn Du die 2 drückst



*Es gibt also keinerlei Preishinweis bis dahin*

Dann wurde als Preis angegeben: Abo mit unbegrenzter Laufzeit je 10 Tage für 9,90 Euro, die von der Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden (das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das wäre ja wohl definitiv keine rechtmäßige Nutzung der 0800). Man muß das Abo mit Anruf unter der Nummer kündigen (wie soll das gehen?)

Es gibt keinerlei Hinweis auf die Identität des Anbieters, lediglich eine Hotline: 
01805481999

Diese tauchte in Verbindung mit der hier allseits bekannten und beliebten Firma Next-ID (Freenet) auf:
http://forum.kijiji.de/about91278.html


---

Das ist ja sehr interessant... Unter 01805481999 gibt es eine Ansage, da erfährt man, dass es sich um ein "Voice Abo" handelt. Die Gebühren dafür tauchen nicht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf. Man hat dem "Voice Abo" durch Drücken der 1 und 9 zugestimmt. Das bedeutet, dass ich den Testanruf wiederholen und die 1 drücken kann, da ich ja dann noch kein Abo abgeschlossen habe...

Aha, jetzt... Das ist verdammt fies gemacht... Wenn man gleich die 1 drückt, kommt


> Bei uns kannst du jetzt den geilsten Service genießen, der dich garantiert zur Explosion bringt. Da dieser Dienst absolut tabulos ist, mußt Du vorher noch bestätigen, dass Du über 18 bist und unseren service nützen willst. Drücke jetzt die 1 und die 9 auf deinem Telefon, um das einmalig günstige Abo für nur 9,90 Euro alle 10 tage......


Tja - und wenn man das nicht mehr hört mit dem Preis, weil man schon 19 gedrückt hat, sehen diese Leute das als Vertragsabschluß an. Und Next-ID, schmerzfrei wie gehabt, spielt das schmutzige Spiel mit.



Voice Abo Next-ID - das wird noch spannend...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Noch ein Nachtrag: unter dem Namen "Voiceabo" bietet z.B. die hier allseits bekannte und beliebte DTMS (gehört die eigentlich immer noch dem Hoffenheim-Mäzen?) so etwas an:
dtms - Newsletter Artikel


> Niedrige Minutenpreise rechnen sich: mit dtmsVoiceAbo. Der Anrufer kann Ihren Dienst über eine 01805-Rufnummer erreichen und zahlt pro Woche oder Monat ein Festentgelt von bis zu 10€. Das Abonnement wird ganz einfach beim ersten Anruf des Nutzers per Sprachdialog bestätigt und schon wird seine A-Rufnummer freigeschaltet. Weiterer Vorteil: *Die Auszahlungen für die Abos erhalten Sie entsprechend der sehr attraktiven Konditionen der Festnetzabrechnung!* … und den  Werbekostenzuschuss für die 01805-Rufnummern gibt es noch dazu.


:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wie üblich läuft hier ein Betroffener auf - und wieder davon.

Nuja, trotzdem diese Infos:

Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer (0)180-5481999
NEXT-ID GmbH 
Mildred-Scheel-Str. 1 
53175 Bonn

Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer (0)800-6666311
Translease International Ltd.
71 Amiens Street
Dublin 1 / Irland


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Also ich hab da nun auch ma eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Letzte Woche sah ich auf einer Internetseite eine Festnetznummer dort wurde das 72 Euro Monatsabo angeboten. Meine Nummer habe ich bei dem Anruf unterdrückt. Nach Nach 85 Sekunden habe ich wieder aufgelegt. Ich dachte wenn die meine Nummer nicht haben können die mir nichts. Heute hatte ich nun eine rechnung im Breifkasten über 72 Euro. Mein Anwalt meinte ich solle denen schreiben ich hätte keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und vorsorglich eine Kündigung aussprechen damits keine Verlängerung des Abos gibt. Weiß jemand wie man sich da am Besten verhält und vor allem wie sind die an meine Rufnummer und meine Adresse gekommen.


buddy


----------



## mondmachtmobil (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Erste Meldung in diesem Forum.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und vielen nützlichen Hinweise hier.
Folgende Sachlage: Next ID hat mir das oben beschriebene Telefonabo im Mai 2009 angehängt. 
Habe schriftlich dem Vertragsabschluss widersprochen und alle Mahnungen und Mahnanrufe (!) des zügig eingesetzten Inkassounternehmens ausgesessen.
Gestern kam tatsächlich der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid beauftragt von einer finsteren Kanzlei aus Tönisvorst, möglicherweise bekannt.
Ich werde dem Teil widersprechen und mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.
Werde über den Fortgang wieder berichten und bin an Euren Infos ebenfalls interessiert.


----------



## blowfish (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



mondmachtmobil schrieb:


> Gestern kam tatsächlich der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid beauftragt von einer finsteren Kanzlei aus Tönisvorst, möglicherweise bekannt.



Und das soll ein echter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid sein? So ein Bescheid kommt nur von einem Gericht und nicht von so einer finsteren Kanzlei.


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Das kann schon sein, dass ein echter Mahnbescheid ( von Dr.F vertreten durch RAe D,B,K,F )gekommen ist. Der erwähnte Inkassodienst kauft anscheinend seit einiger Zeit die Forderungen der NextID an. Die werden in letzter Zeit dann auch regelmässig per Mahnbescheid (und auch im Klageverfahren) geltend gemacht.

Aber um Klarheit zu haben, kam das Teil vom Gericht oder nur eine Mahnung von Dr. F?


----------



## mondmachtmobil (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Der Mahnbescheid kam vom AG Hagen. Ich schrieb, beauftragt von....
Forderungskauf ist übrigens exakt zutreffend.
Teleton weißt Du, wie die Verfahren ausgingen. Hast Du ggf. Gericht oder AZ bzw. weißt Du, worauf Sie Ihre Klageschrift beziehen ?
Interessiert u.a. den beteiligten Juristen.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wenn es tatsächlich um ein Voice-Abo geht (erkennbar am "Festentgelt" im Einzelverbindungsnachweis) dürftest Du einer der ersten bundesweit sein der im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gelandet ist. Den Dreck gibt es ja erst seit Ende 08.Zu anderen Sachen wie 0900 kommt es auf den Sachverhalt an.
Melde Dich doch mal hier an, dann kann man private Nachrichten austauschen.


----------



## Krennz (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre auch die Frage nach dem Widerrufsrecht interessant.

Denn wenn ich ein Abo abschliessen soll muss ich VOR Vertragsabschluss über mein Widerrufsrecht und die Folgen des Widerrufs in Schriftform (Mail, Brief, Fax) aufgeklärt werden. Das BMJ hatte ja das Gesetz (seit 4.8.09 in Kraft) auch auf telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge erweitert. M.E. ist ein Telefonsexabo wie ein belehrungspflichtiger Vertrag zu behandeln.

M.W. wird aber in allen mir bekannten Fällen auf die Belehrung verzichtet, bzw. erfolgt wenn, dann erst mit der übersandten Rechnung. In diesem Falle ist ein 1monatiges Widerrufsrecht vorgesehen.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Krennz schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich ein Abo abschliessen soll muss ich VOR Vertragsabschluss über mein Widerrufsrecht und die Folgen des Widerrufs in Schriftform (Mail, Brief, Fax) aufgeklärt werden.


Nein, in Textform siehe §355 Abs 2 BGB; zum Unterschied Textform/Schriftform siehe §126 und §126 b BGB





> Das BMJ hatte ja das Gesetz (seit 4.8.09 in Kraft) auch auf telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge erweitert.


 Fernabsatzrecht galt schon immer für alle Verträge bei denen ich dem Gegener nicht in die Augen sehen kann, also auch Telefon. Seit 4.8.10 kann das Widerrufsrecht nur nicht mehr so schnell erlöschen.


> M.E. ist ein Telefonsexabo wie ein belehrungspflichtiger Vertrag zu behandeln.


Klar warum auch nicht.


> M.W. wird aber in allen mir bekannten Fällen auf die Belehrung verzichtet,


Und zwar deshalb, weil beim echten Voice-Abo die angeblichen Entgelte im Einzelverbindungsnachweis versteckt werden. Die dort alle 10 Tage wiederholenden Buchungen sind die Termine der fiktiven Verlängerung des Abos. Würde den Kunden auffallen. Daher...


> bzw. erfolgt wenn, dann erst mit der übersandten Rechnung. In diesem Falle ist ein 1monatiges Widerrufsrecht vorgesehen.


Bei den normalen Sexabos nach Art von MCM  /TRC/VB gar keine Belehrung. Die Frist begint am Tag der ordentlichen Belehrung, also nie.


----------



## mondmachtmobil (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo Teleton,

habe mich angemeldet. Handelt sich um ein Voice-Abo.
Super, bundesweit der erste, da kann man ja richtig stolz sein...


----------



## Kuerasser (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

vlt. könnten die Mods oder Admins mal die Diskussion über das Widerrufsrecht bei Telefonsexabos in den Thread von Vision Bill reinkopieren. Könnte für die dortigen User wertvollsein. Habe schon lange nichts mehr über MCM und TRC gelesen. Gibts die noch oder hat denen die BNetzA den Geldhahn zugedreht?

@Teleton, selbst das BMJ scheint den feinen Unterschied zwischen "Schriftform" und "Textform" manchmal nicht zu kennen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Mandanten, welcher sich in einem ähnlichen Szenario befand, anwaltlich vertreten.

Dieser rief eine 01805-Voiceabo Servicerufnummer an, welche über Teletext-Tafeln und Online-Websites beworben wurde. Auf alternative Bewerbungsmaßnahmen wie TV-Werbung und Bulk-SMS (SMS-Massenversand) wurde lt. Aussage des Betreibers verzichtet, wie auch durch Beweisführung bestätigt wurde.

Mein Mandant hat also auf einer Website diese Servicerufnummer mit einem Voice-Abo gesehen, fühlte sich angesprochen und nutzte den Service. Auch nach einem Test-Anruf auf dieser Nummer durch meinen Anschluss konnte ich keine Ansage der Preisinformation entnehmen, lediglich nur die Information durch Drücken der Taste 2 die jeweiligen Nutzungsbedinungen zu erhören.

Im späteren Verfahren gegen Betrug und Täuschung stellte sich heraus, dass eine Preisinformation bereits auf der Onlinepräsenz für die Bewerbung der 0180er-Voice-Abo Rufnummer dargestellt wurde. So der Beschluss: Da mein Mandant das Internet nutze, eine Website besuchte und diesen Service auch anrief (Preisauszeichnung fand auf der Onlineseite statt, wurde also hingewiesen), war der Kunde bzw. mein Mandant bezgl. der Forderungen und Kosten aufgeklärt. Entsprechend muss (außer bei 0900er-Servicerufnummern) auf sog. Shared-Cost-Diensten und Abo-Services kein gesonderter Hinweis per Bandansage stattfinden. Hier reicht lediglich der Hinweis auf die AGBs des Nummernbetreibers. Das ist ein MUSS! In den AGBs muss dem Anrufer dann deutlich gemacht werden, was dieser Service kostet. Der Betreiber geht davon aus, wenn der Anrufer die Servicerufnummer nutzt, welche "nur" über eine Website beworben wird, nimmt er die Preisinformationw war, welche unmittelbar im Rufnummernbereich zu folgen hat.

Der Hinweis per Voice-Ansage auf die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen reicht insofern auch aus, wenn man mit der Informationpflicht des Konsument und Nutzers argumentiert! Hier zitiere ich die genauen Worte meines Kollegen und Rechtsanwalt des Rufnummern-Betreibers: 

"Unwissenheit schützt auch vor Strafe nicht - Schließlich wissen wir auch alle, dass wir keinen Umbringen sollen - wenn doch, muss mit Konsequenzen gerechnet werden."

"Wenn ich im Supermarkt ein Produkt kaufen will, welches keinen Preishinweis enthält, gehe ich ja auch selbstständig zum Ladenpersonal und lass den Preis auslesen"

Die entsprechenden Argumente reichten zu Gunsten des Rufnummern-Betreibers. De Kunde ist IMMER in der selbstständigen Informationpflicht. Wenn ein Hinweis auf allgemeine Geschäftsbedinungen, Nutzungsbedingungen etc. folgt, reicht das.

Hier die Definition seitens TKG und Bundesnetzagentur:

- Wenn eine Servicerufnummer gewählt wird, bsp. eine 01805er Rufnummer, haben grundsätzlich Minutenpreise zu folgen. Die 01805er Rufnummer kostet schließlich auch 0.14 €/Min. Wenn ein Abo-Dienst an diese Rufnummer geknüpft ist, worauf der Kunde bsp. durch Weiterleitung (Auslöser kann das Drücken einer Taste sein) sich verbinden lässt, ist der Abo-Dienst grundsätzlich als externer Dienst zu betrachten, somit kein 01805er Dienst. Jedoch keine eine Nutzung und der Betrieb eines Angebotes über eine 0180er Rufnummer laufen. Die 01805-xxxxxx kostet 14ct/min, Mobilfunk abweichend. Was kostet, ist der extern angebundene Dienst von 9,90 €/10 Tage.

Somit ist die 01805er Rufnummer im Sinne des TKG, jedoch das angebundene Voice-Abo im Sinne des Telemediengesetzes. Somit sind es 2 verschiedene Gesetzeslagen. Das TKG verpflichtet zur Preisangabe pro Anruf oder Minute bei Servicerufnummern. Mehr nicht!



Also, aufgepasst ...


----------



## mondmachtmobil (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hm,

interessanter Beitrag von einem angeblichen Verteidiger...
Zur Fundierung dieser schönen Geschichte wäre ein Aktenzeichen und das zuständige Gericht hilfreich.

Inhaltlich ist diese Rechtsaufassung eine mögliche, ob sie auch wahrscheinlich ist ? Richter gibt es viele. Die Supermarkt- und Strafrechtsvergleiche sind nicht hinkend, sondern beinamputiert. 
Es wird ja bezahlt für das eigentliche Telefonat. Strittig ist der mehr oder weniger versteckte Preis für das Abo.

Zum Inhalt:
Die Aufsplittung der Rechtsbereiche halte ich für falsch. Es gibt diesbezüglich etliche andere Urteile mit AZ.
Abgesehen davon, wie will der Kläger beweisen, dass er *nicht *in anderen Medien geworben hat ?
Wenn in Zeitungen für solche Angebote geworben wird, ist der Abohinweis so klein und unleserlich, dass er dem ungeübten Auge nicht auffällt und damit illegal.
Das gleiche würde ich für Internet und TV ebenfalls vermuten. Wie will der Kläger beweisen, dass es am fraglichen Tag anders war oder die Seiten nicht inzwischen geändert wurden.
Fragen über Fragen.
Und wie immer: Ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag bedarf der beiderseitigen Willenserklärung.


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



mondmachtmobil schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, wie will der Kläger beweisen, dass er *nicht *in anderen Medien geworben hat ?


Wenn das Urteil im vorhergehenden Beitrag existiert, ist das gar nicht notwendig. Dann hat die Beklagte ja eingeräumt, sich von Website XY angemeldet zu haben. Das war der erste dicke Fehler. Der zweite besteht dann darin, die Einbeziehung des Preises in einen angeblichen Vertrag nicht substantiiert in Zweifel gezogen zu haben. Weiß man um die Flüchtigkeit von Webseiten, ist es eigentlich recht unproblematisch, die Klägerin in Beweisnot zu bringen.

Man darf sich also nicht zu weit auf den Sachvortrag der Klägerin einlassen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also, aufgepasst ...


Ja.



Wenn ein angeblicher Jurist von "AGBs" schreibt, dann rollen sich mir bereits beim Überfliegen des Beitrags die Fußnägel hoch. Mit "Betrug und Täuschung" ist er übrigens auf der strafrechtlichen Schiene. Da wäre ein Aktenzeichen um so interessanter, weil sich normalerweise eine Staatsanwaltschaft um die Angelegenheit kümmern müsste. Insofern wäre von Interesse, welche Rolle sein Mandant in der Sache gespielt hat.

Die Argumentationen "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht..." und "Wenn ich im Supermarkt ein Produkt kaufen will..." sind hier noch aus Dialertagen bekannt und heute nicht minder dämlich als damals. Bestrafen darf die entsprechende Gewalt des Staates und kein privater Abofallensteller. Sonst stünde ich spätestens morgen am Eingang des verkehrsberuhigten Bereichs vor meinem Haus und würde Raser abkassieren.
Im Supermarkt bin ich mir spätestens an der Kasse über den Preis im Klaren und keine Kassiererin wird die Storno mit dem Hinweis verweigern: "Es liegt schon im Korb, sie müssen´s auch kaufen!"

Bei so vielen inhaltlichen Ungereimtheiten kann man den Beitrag aus dem Reich der Märchen getrost in die Tonne kloppen...


----------



## Manny (22 August 2011)

Hallo,
kann so ein Abo auch auf ein Prepaidhandy zurück verfolgt werden ? Ich haben einen Dienst nicht genutzt, blos nicht das ich da nun einen vertrag abgeschlossen habe.

Lg


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Von was schreibst Du bitte?
Hast Du oder befürchtest Du zu haben?


----------



## ano (19 Dezember 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Telefonsex Abzocke*
> 
> Naja nur das die von mir gewählte nummer keine 0900 nummer war und auch keine preisangabe kam. Wozu auch ? es wurde mit 3 cent pro minute geworben wozu brauch ich da noch ne preisangabe. 3 cent die minute sind 3 cent die minute hab ich gedacht. das der mich dann 2 tage später anruft und meint ich kann jetz den nächsten monat dahin telefonieren und muß aber 60€ bezahlen und er möchte meine adresse wegen rechnung schicken, davon hab ich nirgends was gelesen
> 
> Gruß




die nummer war kostenlos also brauchst du auch weiter nichts bezahlen und solang du deine adresse nicht rausgibst bekommen die deine auch nicht fals doch anwalt einschalten den dabei bist du im recht

ansonsten have fun


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2011)

Und Du meinst daß die Antwort noch jemand interessiert?
Der Post vom Herrn "unregistriert" ist über 3 Jahre alt
So ist es halt wenn in einem Thread der eine "Unregistriert" dem andern "Unregistriert" antwortet...


----------

